
On Naming Apps - slaven
http://blog.tapstream.com/post/24542193450/on-naming-apps
======
jamesshamenski
The order of keywords having an effect on placement is an odd variable for the
App store algo.

Another helpful hack is to rename your company. Instead of Tapstream, an
example would be 'Stock Market Data Insight'. Packing in the keywords in a
name is great because;

A) it's visible to the viewer in the iOS store list view

B) adds clarity + confidence in the product solution / offering

C) has lots of index weight. Far more than just the keyword field.

~~~
spaghetti
What's the easiest way to rename your company in the app store?

~~~
benjaminfox
Renaming your company is a paperwork-intensive process - you need to provide
proof to Apple that the new name is registered as a company and owned by you.

Details: [https://developer.apple.com/support/ios/account-
management.h...](https://developer.apple.com/support/ios/account-
management.html)

(Giving your app a new name is trivial, on the other hand, and can be done
when submitting an update in iTunes Connect.)

~~~
spaghetti
Thanks for the link. How does company/organization name work when one doesn't
have an LLC or anything else "official"? Perhaps one can just use their name.

~~~
joshschreuder
I believe Apple require you to use your name when you don't have an official
company name.

------
stinky613
I wish I could say that I was different from the masses, but I've definitely
demonstrated a very strong preference for apps with "HD" in the name. That
much will make me more likely to click on the app in the store to learn more.
Ultimately, the screenshots are more likely to sell me than any other single
factor (name, price, universal?, feature list, company, ratings).

Good screenshots give me an impression of not only what the app does but -how-
it does it. I tend to shy away from apps (not tweaks, though) in Cydia that
sound great but have no screenshots. I wonder if such a thing is true for most
other people or if getting people to click through to the app details page is
the only hurdle for most people.

Frankly, I feel that names would be less important if the app store gave the
user more control on how to drill-down and filter results.

~~~
slaven
Thanks - I feel the same way and think all of those are important, but popping
up on search after the name change was definitely surprising.

------
musashibaka
I can't say that I am surprised. People generally like catchy names. I mean,
who likes to look like an idiot trying to pronounce their favorite app?

"Yea man, you have got to try this new app called budgerigar!"

Sure...

------
incision
What, were Stockly, Stockstagram and Stoc.ks already taken?

~~~
orta
Don't forget instastocks!

~~~
RegEx
Or stocks.io

